# Moving To Washington Or California From Australia



## Jamie23 (Jun 5, 2015)

Hey guys so I'm currently living in Australia with my partner who is from Washington. She has been living here for around 18 months and we applied for a partner visa here about 12 months ago. It should be done soon and we are now looking at moving over there either Washington or Cali. Is it a long process to go through? Would love some guidance. Thanks so much! I'm new to this forum but it seems very helpful.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The US doesn't actually have a "partner" visa - other than a B1/B2 that would allow you up to six months at a time as a "visitor" (i.e. no working).

If you were to get married, she could sponsor you for a "spouse" visa and permanent residence - however, check the requirements for "sponsorship" before you decide.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Jamie23 (Jun 5, 2015)

Bevdeforges said:


> The US doesn't actually have a "partner" visa - other than a B1/B2 that would allow you up to six months at a time as a "visitor" (i.e. no working).
> 
> If you were to get married, she could sponsor you for a "spouse" visa and permanent residence - however, check the requirements for "sponsorship" before you decide.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Yeah we are thinking about getting married before November. Thank you!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Spouse visa is taking between 9 to 12 months these days; and your spouse has to sponsor you.

Green Card for an Immediate Relative of a U.S. Citizen | USCIS


----------



## Jamie23 (Jun 5, 2015)

About the same time here. If she has to sponsor me does that mean I can't work for the time being? Can we get it started from here in Australia?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Jamie23 said:


> About the same time here. If she has to sponsor me does that mean I can't work for the time being? Can we get it started from here in Australia?


You *have* to start the process from Australia - YOU cannot move to the US until the visa is issued.

By sponsoring you she has to be able to show she has a certain level of income to support you. As she is in Australia I presume she has no income in the US so would need to use joint sponsors to fulfill this requirement - parents/friends/other relatives.

Read the link I gave you for all the details.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Go to travel.state.gov and read through K1 fiancé and CR1 spouse.


----------



## Jamie23 (Jun 5, 2015)

Will we have to wait for the partner visa here to get approved first before we do that? I cant seem to find a whole lot of information n regards to that.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Jamie23 said:


> Will we have to wait for the partner visa here to get approved first before we do that? I cant seem to find a whole lot of information n regards to that.


In order to get a spouse visa for the US you have to be married. An Aussie partner visa is of no relevance.


----------



## Jamie23 (Jun 5, 2015)

Thanks heaps for the advice guys! Do you have any recommendations on websites that show or list good areas in Cali etc.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

California is HUGE. What line of work are you in?


----------



## Jamie23 (Jun 5, 2015)

I haven't really thought too much about work yet, was going to try and get some ideas when I go over in November for a thanksgiving holiday. Currently I am an assistant manager for the 2nd biggest telecommunication company here in Australia.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

If you have technical skills, Bay Area offers tons of jobs in IT/Telco. It has excellent climate all year around, yet freakishly expensive for accommodation.


----------



## Jamie23 (Jun 5, 2015)

belgarath said:


> If you have technical skills, Bay Area offers tons of jobs in IT/Telco. It has excellent climate all year around, yet freakishly expensive for accommodation.


Do you have any websites I can check for rough accommodation prices and areas? Thanks for your help. Do you enjoy living in America?


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Check trulia and zillow for rentals. Joy is relative, expectation-dependent. 

Also check health insurance costs since there is no universal coverage in the US.


----------



## Jamie23 (Jun 5, 2015)

Thank you ^^^


----------



## gwladboy67 (Jun 24, 2015)

santa cruz is gorgeous.


----------

